# Any body heading to the floaters?



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

Just seeing if anybody is headed out to the floaters this weekend and has/needs any room for crew this weekend, weather looks decent. Very experienced in tuna fishing, willing to split all costs, and clean the boat. Have my own reels and tackle as well. (Talicas, avets, etc.) 

Alex


----------

